# Clarion Audiotube



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Finally finished my audiotube (long wait for parts in Canada) ;( Pryamid 240w amp, 6 1/2" Clarion marine speakers.It also has 5 coats of Pro-Form rubberized gravelguard on it. Sounds awsome!
Thanks to, Chefdaveyboy for all his help!!:bigok:


----------



## mystical_ice (Nov 19, 2009)

i need that. could you tell me exactly what parts you used? and how much it cost you?


----------



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

thats sweet lookin :rockn:..good job


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

2-6 1/2" Clarion Marine speakers $200 ( you can use whatever u want)
2-6" 90's $30
1-21"x6" PVC pipe $5
1-pryamid 240w amp $50 (one of the few that fit)
1-3.5 to RCA cable $10
1-Switchable 12v power plug $3
2-UHMW custom vented amp mounts $FREE (from work
2-spray cans of Pro-form Rubberized Gravel Guard $22
1-tube clear sillycone  $3
1-sm can PVC glue $3

Total $326 CAD

Look on my face when i powered it up....Priceless 



 
Sound and video clip before finish paint


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks and sounds awesome good quality parts too


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

nice! and loud!:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks Good, i like mine a lot more than i thought i would lol


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Guy's

It's much nicer and safer than the ear plugs. Hit a bump with them suckas in, **** near blows your eardrum plus you gotta stop and take the helmut off, fart around,ears hurting from the pressure and that wastes riding time


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

True I've tryed the iPod with ear buds sucks. You got a great setup there great job impressive work !


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Job... Me Likey


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

when u gonna built one 650 brute?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

If anyone would like to see the inside stuff let me know and i'll post those pics as well.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

I would like to see the how to build


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 14, 2009)

looks awesome! i was going to do the dual tubes because i need the room for a icebox, how much room do you have from your snorkles to your tubes? where did get the amp?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> looks awesome! i was going to do the dual tubes because i need the room for a icebox, how much room do you have from your snorkles to your tubes? where did get the amp?


I here your gettin that snow down there tonight? -33 up here right now ;(

There is enough room for my cooler bag filled with 16 beer and snow. I use a bag type cooler cause as you take beer out you can colapse the bag down with bungees. keeps the casualties down 
As for the amp http://fcsurplus.ca/shopping/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=64&cat=Car Audio Amplifiers or Ebay.


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 14, 2009)

we have about four inches now ! they re talking about 6" of the snow or freezing rain ,which i like snow ! but not enough this year for a snow plow but it sure would come in handy to make money when your not working ! hey, awesome job on the boom tubes ! how did you mount the amp?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

looks good man!


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

looks and sounds good.........nice job

scott


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> we have about four inches now ! they re talking about 6" of the snow or freezing rain ,which i like snow ! but not enough this year for a snow plow but it sure would come in handy to make money when your not working ! hey, awesome job on the boom tubes ! how did you mount the amp?


I mounted the amp on a couple of pieces of UHMW polyethylene, drilled vents in them and shaped with a bench grinder.They are mounted from the bottom with 4 siliconed screws.

Heres a couple pics:


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 14, 2009)

well thought out ! i just have figure out what i want now? the duel boom tubes or your style which i like but need my beer box !!!!!!!


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Let us know which way u went or if u need any Q's answered just PM me.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> well thought out ! i just have figure out what i want now? the duel boom tubes or your style which i like but need my beer box !!!!!!!


Well ....how did ya make out on the tube/s knucklehead?:Thinkingof_:


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

that's the way i'm gonna go, except i want to add a "T" in the middle on the top with a screwed opening so i have easy access to everything inside and set my IPod in there also.. just dirll the hole for the power.. looks good.. exactly the rought i plan to go.. just cheaper speakers.. ha..


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

ok, after readin' this, i decided to order the amp and speakers so i'd have them when i get home next month.. then i'll make a trip to radio shack and local hardware store to get the rest of what i need.. thanks for the info.. ha..


----------



## painterx (Aug 16, 2009)

well did mine today and hooked up a car charger with it for the ipod but when the engine is running it makes all kinds of engine noise?tryed re grounding but still have noise any help would be great


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

You can try installing an inline noise reducer (avail at any audio supplier) looks like a small black box about 1" square or try unhooking the charger for the ipod as i think it would cause interference. I make sure my ipod is fully charged before heading out so i don't need it charging while in use. That being said i also carry a seperate 12v to USB for charging if the ipod gets low on power. The only downside is i would have to go without tunes for a 1/2 hr or so while it charges...no big deal for me  Hope this helps. Dave


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i finished mine when i was home last month, but my ipod went dead right as i turned it on.. so i didn't get to try them out yet.. that was also the day before i flew back to africa.. so when i get home, i'll have it charged and hope everything is good..


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice. I used the pyramid 240 in my split tube pipe that I built also. The amp is a good one but I ordered the pyramid marine 6.5 speakers and the volume of my pipe was dissapointing. With the HMF pipe on my bike and the cheaper speakers I can't really hear my tunes while riding. I just use it for sitting around the mudhole and drinking. I will upgrade to some quality speakers like yours soon. When I built the pipe though I made it for under $150 because the speakers were 39 and the amp was 39 and about 60-70 in misc parts. Nice job on the pipe.


----------

